# Windows 8 apps won't install



## hartfieb (Mar 27, 2012)

When I click install on an app it will say it is installing. Sometimes when I go to the page that shows the apps being installed the apps will change from downloading to pending and won't change back. Also most apps take a very long time to download, usually between 5 to 10 minutes. Even very small apps (100KB) take forever to download and install. I have tried reinstalling apps still will not install. I have also tried cancelling the app and trying again but it still takes a very long time or never installs. The most recent app I have tried installing gives me the error code: 0x80072ee2. Does anybody know how to fix this problem?


----------



## hartfieb (Mar 27, 2012)

I was just trying different things and found that if I stay on the app install progress page, wait for the download bar to stop moving and then turn my wifi off then back on, the app will install correctly. I guess I will have to do this everytime I want to install an app.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

If you are visiting the Windows Store from Internet Explorer (rather than, say, Google Chrome, Opera, or Firefox), try resetting the desktop IE to defaults. Open desktop Internet Explorer, click on the gear icon for "Internet Options", go to the Advanced Tab, select Reset, and select Reset again.

That seems to have worked for several other folks getting that error.

Newer versions of 15 of the common apps that come with the default Windows 8 came out quite recently (I saw the notice & updated them this evening). The newer versions might fix a few problems with the originals.

Best of luck,
. . . Gary


----------

